# Can anyone help me find the age of my tort?



## Ashley Marshall (Jun 22, 2017)

I've only had him for 2 weeks and my manager found him on the side of the highway. I'm just curious as to how old he is.


----------



## Ashley Marshall (Jun 22, 2017)

Also does anyone know how to tell if it's a male or female?


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 22, 2017)

What are the laws in Texas regarding taking native species from the wild? I'm British so can't help, but I know it is strictly illegal in some US states to do anything more than move them out of danger. 

Age is pure guesswork. You can only tell if you know the hatch date as they all grow at different rates.


----------



## Tom (Jun 22, 2017)

No way to tell the age without knowing the hatch date. This one is likely to be several years old.


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 22, 2017)

Ashley

You really need to contact TPWS and get that tortoise released. Did you call them yet? It is illegal to remove a Texas tortoise from the wild. We need to do all we can to protect our wild populations in our own states. I see you did report the sighting on the Texas Tortoise observation website I referred you to. Thank you for that. That little guy needs to be released with as little time in captivity as possible.

From your picture it looks like that tortoise is about 4" long. From the growth I see, it looks to be about 4-5 years old. Just a youngster and too young to determine sex.

Beautiful tortoise! Please return it to the wild.


----------



## Ashley Marshall (Jun 22, 2017)

Markw84, I did contact them earlier today. They have instructed me in what to do. I am doing everything I can to make sure he gets back safely, I was just curious on his age and if y'all could tell gender. I just want to know all I can about him as I have grown rather fond of him.


----------



## Ashley Marshall (Jun 23, 2017)

Everyone I am proud to say, Lil B has safely been released. It was a heartbreaking moment to watch him leave but I know it was for the best. Protecting a protected species is the best thing I have ever done but I still miss him so much already. Thank you for all the help y'all have given me.


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 23, 2017)

Ashley Marshall said:


> Everyone I am proud to say, Lil B has safely been released. It was a heartbreaking moment to watch him leave but I know it was for the best. Protecting a protected species is the best thing I have ever done but I still miss him so much already. Thank you for all the help y'all have given me.


If you've now been bitten by the tortoise bug, perhaps you can contact a Tortoise adoption site and find one that needs a new home that cannot be released into the wild. There are a few good places in S Texas. I know of one in San Marcos.


----------



## stevenf625 (Jun 23, 2017)

My guess would be 5 to 7 years old


----------



## Markw84 (Jun 23, 2017)

Ashley Marshall said:


> Markw84, I did contact them earlier today. They have instructed me in what to do. I am doing everything I can to make sure he gets back safely, I was just curious on his age and if y'all could tell gender. I just want to know all I can about him as I have grown rather fond of him.


Curious, Ashley. What steps did they give you to take to do this? It might be helpful for others for future reference.


----------



## JohnMcFisher (Jul 1, 2017)

Even vets take an educated guess by size and weight- rings on the shell are supposed to be good for it, however if the turtle is well fed-or starving at different times, this will change the results.
So, no, sorry, but even vets have a rough time of it.


----------

